# A new Junior Hunter!



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations !!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations to both of you! Shala's looking beautiful.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Congratulations!! Nice team work!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Congratulations! I am so proud of both of you!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Shala.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Congratulations!! That is so awesome


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Congratulations!! Looks like you are having fun!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

Congrats. That is awesome!!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations that's absolutely fantastic, love the photos Shala looks so proud!.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Congratulations!!! Junior is so fun. What a pretty girl


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Congratulations to you and Shala! Great job and I know how much you both enjoy it.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

MillionsofPeaches said:


> Congratulations!!! Junior is so fun. What a pretty girl


It really is, isn't it? And the judges are always so nice. 

Our judges did both the JH and SH tests this weekend, so I got to watch the Senior both days. I really want to get there.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Sweet Girl said:


> It really is, isn't it? And the judges are always so nice.
> 
> Our judges did both the JH and SH tests this weekend, so I got to watch the Senior both days. I really want to get there.



If you want to get there you will. Its so rewarding and with your determination, you will do it, and I look forward to hearing about it!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

and today.......


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> and today.......


Hahahaha. Yes, Sunday she got another pass - the bumper leg of JH, as the club president called it. :smile2:


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congrations! That is fantastic and you and Shala are a great team! Sammy got his bumper JH leg too. I can't beleive how much Shala and Sammy look alike.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

2golddogs said:


> Congrations! That is fantastic and you and Shala are a great team! Sammy got his bumper JH leg too. *I can't beleive how much Shala and Sammy look alike*.


I thought the same thing!! Their serious face ribbon pics look so similar!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm just seeing this!!! HUGE congratulations - I love hearing how happy field training has made both you and Shala... She has come a long way


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Sweet Girl

I hope that you plan to continue with Shala's field training.


----------

